# ID please... Angie maybe ? Boiga



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Just a quick one (i know they aren't DWA).

Just got hold of two females, I think they may be a irregularis locality but I'm not sure, haven't looked too hard yet, just thought some people may know offhand.


















Mike


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

nice snakes


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Mike

Ive not seen that many irregularis and the ones I have seen in the flesh look quite different to that, but I do believe it is possible.
It also reminds me somewhat of drapiezii, but not around the eyes.
Its pattern is similar to cynodon too, but just very faded out ( its pattern fades out in the way that the bloodred in corns does to start with - if you know what I mean)- it could be a cynodon - their colours vary sooo much.
It is also similar to siamensis, but more in colours than patterning.

You should email Gernot Vogel and ask him, Im sure he would help you, he seems very helpful. Maybe do a scale count which might help with a more definate identification.
Do you know its origins at all? 

Please let me know when you find out, Im very interested to find out more if you dont mind


Anyway, I want it LMAO - you knew I would didnt you? For some reason Im very drawn to this sort of colouration in many snakes and geckos. I love the camoflauge capability - its a beautiful snake.
Best of luck with it Mike.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice snakes look like a boiga to me but not sure on the whole name:2thumb:


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Its one of two possibilities if you can get me an accurate scale count i should be able to tell you.

Iri


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Which scale counts do you want ?

Even better come up to shropshire and see em for yourself. The little one is pretty calm, but no chucking it at me...LOL

The larger one is much nastier, when you grab its neck it flattens the head and curls its lip.

Mike


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Ill be over over xmas. Got far too much going on here at the mo! If you can get me ventrals and subcaudals, i should be able to tell you.

Iri


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

it looks a bit like this "Boiga Beddomei"


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Mike
these belong to a friend - Chris Lageward and look a lot like yours
Ive sent you a pm with his email address


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

I will contact him to find to speak to him about them, they do look a lot like mine.
Another person who is very knowledgeable about boiga thinks it is an irregularis but probably from the island of celebes/sulawesi.

I will try to get the scale counts if i have time, might be able to get a shed as the one is due possibly this week, if it doesnt get chucked that is, the other is due in the next week or so, eyes have started to go.

The small one in the picture has eaten, the larger one hasn't yet but may after its shed. The smaller one is getting an attitude now as well, but not as bad as the larger girl.

Need to find a male now, got a male in the shop but its normal brown colours.

Pretty big teeth in them, don't look too much at first, but then the one opens its mouth wider and flattens its head, then the teeth seem to swing forward and are very easy to see.

Mike


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

That would be me...

Chris


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yay, welcome to the forums Chris:Na_Na_Na_Na:. have you spoken to Mike yet?


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Angi, yes he mailed me.

Here are some more pictures.



















Chris


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome Chris.

I have a shed from the small one in the pictures, if no one chucks it away then I will try to do scale counts.

Mike


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

aye nice snaes mate but i couldnt identifie what theyre by not seeign them in the flesh


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Aha, now from those excellent photographs Im not totally convinced they are boiga - are you Chris? Mike? So hard to tell from photographs
The scales behind the eyes are very different to other boiga Im familiar with, Ive been looking at photographs I have of boigas and these scales appear to be different in shape size and amount - but I have no decent photographs of irregularis


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

All of these boigas have similar scales,l but none like the ones in your photographs ( at least not behind the eyes)


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

more pics, problem being I do not have any irregularis to compare with


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

i must say though that it is only that one snake whose scales are different, Mikes snakes scales look similar to boigas


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

I also concluded that the snake in the first picture has another headshape and scales. But still I think it's Boiga. It's build like a Boiga and looks a little bit like Boiga cynodon. I think the coloration makes it hard to count/see scales on a picture. I will make a count when he/she sheds.

Mike, let me know when you counted.

Chris


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

To be fair I didn't get chance to count the scales, Iri left before I had a chance, but he did take the skin with him.

As far as some pics go.

Brown tree snake.... irregularis










And the larger one of the grey ones of mine. 


















Rear fanged... my arse










with a gape like this it will have no trouble getting the fangs in on the strike.











Mike


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Mike,
that's some fierce snake you're showing here!!
His gape is pretty big indeed and those teeth are pretty impressive.
But I think it really is a rear-fanged snake. The bigger teeth at the front of the mouth are probably not in connection with 'the venomglands', but are only for holding prey that wiggle/move a lot, like lizards or birds. You also see this kind of teeth in Ahaetulla prasina and Psammodynastes pulverulentus. Do you have an overview picture of the snake you're holding here? I've contacted G.Vogel to see what he says in this matter. Will let you know.

Chris


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Chris Lagewaard said:


> Hey Mike,
> that's some fierce snake you're showing here!!
> His gape is pretty big indeed and those teeth are pretty impressive.
> But I think it really is a rear-fanged snake. The bigger teeth at the front of the mouth are probably not in connection with 'the venomglands', but are only for holding prey that wiggle/move a lot, like lizards or birds. You also see this kind of teeth in Ahaetulla prasina and Psammodynastes pulverulentus. Do you have an overview picture of the snake you're holding here? I've contacted G.Vogel to see what he says in this matter. Will let you know.
> ...


_Ahaetulla prasina_ is classed as mid-fanged


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Well here's a couple of pictures of the other, larger one, it's shed this weekend then waved a mouse at it, 3 strikes then it hit hard and ate the mouse.


















As you can see this one isn't as nicely marked as the smaller one. Grumpy little sod it is though.

Mike


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

This one looks a lot like my bigger animal. But mine is more grey than brown. Mine are pretty docile though.

Chris


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Fangio said:


> _Ahaetulla prasina_ is classed as mid-fanged


:whistling2:


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Mike,

do you have any data of scalecounts?
I have one skin now and the second one is coming very soon.

By the way, Gernot Vogel thought of Boiga ceylonensis...

Chris


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

really nice snake


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Chris Lagewaard said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> do you have any data of scalecounts?
> I have one skin now and the second one is coming very soon.
> ...


 Hey Chris
I got to see these beauties last Saturday, they are truly stunning and look so healthy too. Im soooooo jealous, lol.


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine are doing fine as well!
The smaller one just shed and the bigger one will this weekend I guess.
The bigger one even ate when he was in his 'blue fase'!
I hope they will breed this year...that would be great!!

Chris


----------

